# Your Favourite Christmas Song



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 9, 2015)

December is finally here with the winter holidays just around the corner.  Post your favourite Christmas song you like to jam to during the winter months!  It can be an original song by an artist, a favourite rendition or cover; literally, any winter holiday music you can think of!

I'll start the thread off with a classic.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Classic Christmas Song from a CLASSIC movie!


----------



## Lucar (Dec 9, 2015)

I love Silver Bells.

Not posting a Youtube Video cause all of the versions of silver bells I've seen on Youtube suck.


----------



## SunTea07 (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Classic Christmas Song from a CLASSIC movie!



we have the same favorite man


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## SunTea07 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ari's song is good too


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2015)

None. I'm so pissed of christmas themed music.
It plays since November 1st at the grocery store.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> None. I'm so pissed of christmas themed music.
> It plays since November 1st at the grocery store.


Lol, that's way too freaking early.  Eh, it's not as bad as seeing Christmas trees selling at Costco in late August.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2015)

Not exactly being infected with the spirit of Christmas I opt for piss takes.


There are loads of such songs but if I am going to stretch to albums it has to be


If I must do something more "sensible" then I am not opposed to a bit of fairytale of new york


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2015)

FAST ninja'd Fairytale of New York so I have to post my second favourite


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2015)

Mariah Carey All I Want For Christmas is my fav by far!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2015)

Actually though I really like the boys/yobs there is a Christmas themed and musical video that is even more likely to see me smile


Or we could get all 90's teenage angst up in here.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 11, 2015)

Hate me all you want, one of the best in my opinion


----------



## mashers (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Lol, that's way too freaking early.  Eh, it's not as bad as seeing Christmas trees selling at Costco in late August.


well I guess thats slightly better than the costco near me which turns the whole middle of the store complete with christmas trees, lights, giant blow up tacky lawn crap, and wrapping paper in the middle of july


----------



## T-hug (Dec 15, 2015)

I forgot about this track by the legend Ray Charles! I only know of it because it's from my fav Xmas movie:


----------



## frogboy (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2015)

I hate 99.99% of Christmas music.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2015)

I absolutely cannot stand most Christmas songs, they're so hopelessly over-played and boring that I got sick of them about 20 years ago. Slade, Wizard, all the 'standard' Xmas songs, they drive me up the sodding wall. Thankfully the original Nightwish lineup saves the day. Hardly the greatest song of all time but god damn does Tarja have an amazing voice.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2015)

Did anyone play Splinter Cell: Blacklist? I can never get this damned song that played in it out of my head.



By no means my favourite Xmas song.... In fact probably the complete opposite. but thought it was worth a mention!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 22, 2015)




----------

